# Winter Snowy



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

First off, make sure you register for the free custom powder coated Yeti cup on the blog. http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=495

Next, check out the picks from our deep drop trip last week (I can actually get them oriented the correct way there  ). Thursday was a rare awesome weather day and I jumped on board Frenchy's boat and headed out for some fun. Put up all the picks on the blog http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=495 but here is the end result, dinner at my house and dinner at Nick's:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

some nice looking snowy congrats


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

Nice snowy!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice snowy! Nice seeing you guys out there as well, was a perfect day considering the time of year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome report and some good eats


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Long Tail Bass Piccata tonight!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Here we go:


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to post John and thank you to al the crew for coming...amazing day with flat seas, sunny , all this early January, life is good !!
Adam, it was really nice to finally meet with you, playing hard to get, had to run 50 plus miles to see your face :thumbup:
Tight lines to all...


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait for the next window We need to get to the rigs. I have to sort of grey pieces of tuna left and thats it!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a video on how to build your own deep drop rig. Enjoy: http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=519


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

It doesn't get any tastier than that!! :thumbup:


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Bill Me said:


> Can't wait for the next window We need to get to the rigs. I have to sort of grey pieces of tuna left and thats it!


Looks like this week will offer some decent seas.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Going for sure


----------

